# Back in the shop.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

First time in over a month I have been able to sit down and work on a stick. Trying to get caught up. First project to finish is a cedar stick I started before the holidays. The wood spirit with a eagle on the top. I had completed the spirit and was starting on the top. I have run into a problem that was coverd up by a strip of thick bark. There is a flaw in the top of the stick that will prevent me from doing the eagle I had plan. There will not be room for a full beak. I am thinking I may be able to do a Bears head. Not sure yet. But I have completed texturing the grip. I will burn a line around the top and bottom of the wood rings at either end of the grip area and stain the rings mohogany and the grip with a ebony stain. Burning the lines contain the stain. There is a lot of reddish colors, blacks and brown. in the stick it self so I think the mohogany and ebony will look very good.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Perhaps you could add a dowel on the stick for the beak?

Also I know you have posted it somewhere on the forums but I can't find it, I am wondering what size gouge you use for grip texturing?

I use a dremel on mine, but I like the look of your grip areas done with the gouge.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not think a dowel will work with this one Mark. I will be doing a natural finish and and there are to many colors in the wood. A dowel would really stand out. It looks like there will be room for a bear snout.

I texture using a # 8 3/8" palm chisel. Most of the time. Making random cuts around the grip area. I have used a # 6 3/8 gouge also. I fined the # 8 gives me the flexibility I like in depth of the texturing cut, some shallower than others. I will lightly sand the edges of the textured cuts before I finish it.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, referring to Eagle head, have you given any thought of letting a piece of horn in to make the beak, it looks more natural and is strong if the stick is dropped ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gloops said:


> Hi, referring to Eagle head, have you given any thought of letting a piece of horn in to make the beak, it looks more natural and is strong if the stick is dropped ?


Horn would blind with the colors. Something to consider for a future project. But the shape I now have to work with does not lend it self to attachments.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Back in the shop ,to cold wet and poor light here but need to get back in there to finish and start other projects off.

Th stick looks good as usual , be interestting to see the finish stick as like the rest of the people here just nosey and looking for more ideas myself

I also like useing horn for beaks etc it works very well, some people use antler for those birds that have long beaks such as the waders.


----------

